# The 4WW - Anyone else never complaining about a 2WW again?



## Bump2Baby

Bleeding has stopped after my miscarriage all but a little spotting when i wipe.

Now to begin the 4WW til my period so i can start counting cycle days.

Anyone else never again going to complain about the 2WW after passing through limbo into the 4WW themselves?


----------



## Hopeful335

I'll join you if i can??? I'm not quite where you are yet as i just miscarried yesterday and am waiting for bleeding to stop but trying to be positive and am over on the other thread with you about waiting to miscarry and have been feeling very similarly to you!


----------



## Preciousone

I'm going for a D&C tomorrow morning so if all being well theres a good chance ovulation happens 2 weeks after ? Is this not the case if you mc naturally ? I'm not going to moan about 2ww regardless as what we've been thorough is so much worst :cry:

I hope these 4ww flies by for you both and I'm sorry to hear of your losses ;( :hugs:


----------



## Bump2Baby

PO ov is 2-3 weeks later but some don't ovulate that first cycle and I take meds so am waiting for my period to count days :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Hopeful welcome, wanna support each other through the longest wait we will have TTC?


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'm not in the wait with you ladies but I feel your pain and wanted to offer my support and hope the time flies by for you. My latest miscarriage was in April and I decided that I would wait for an AF first too since I didn't the time before and well that didn't end well. I had to wait 6 weeks before I got AF and now I'm still waiting hoping to ovulate soon so this has been a VERY long wait. I honestly cannot wait to be in the TWW again. Good luck to you ladies and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Hopeful335

Yes bump2baby that would be good! I normally have long cycles anyway do I'm hoping this does not make it even longer! Bleeding really eased up at min-barely like a period-hope this is the beginning if the end!? I will let u know how I get on! Keep me updated. 

Preciousone hope all goes okay today and it is over soon.:flower:


----------



## Bump2Baby

Precious one thinking of you x


----------



## Preciousone

Hi all it's all over and no where near as bad as expected, I'm hoping body returns to normal fx for us all and lets hope this turns to a lucky thread xx

Thank you x


----------



## Bump2Baby

I'm sure it will hun, we will now appreciate every 2ww til we get our miracles and that makes them twice as special :) xxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Ditto and :dust::dust::dust: to us all!!


----------



## Preciousone

Couldn't agree more ! I did find out im B Rhesus Negative blood group, and had to have an injection to protect future pregnancies ? It has left me wondering whether this caused my mmc ? anyone have advice ? x


----------



## Bump2Baby

I wrote off my car 9dpo and wonder if that caused defects with early development.

The truth is we never know and dwelling will prevent us being ready to move forwards and achieve our goals.


----------



## Preciousone

Very true words bump2baby these are something we will never know i suppose, just need to look forward and hope for our BFPS soon :wohoo:


----------



## Bump2Baby

What we had happen isn't very nice, but its not taken away our end goal unless we let it :)

Focus on having your baby in your arms and being strong enough to do and get through whatever it takes to achieve that dream - then you will make it happen and deserve it :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Still spotting, preg test is almost negative, ov tests are showing faint lines but I'm sure the preg hormone has something to do with that, i am only tracking ov now so i know my periods 2 weeks away :)

In a normal cycle i would be ovulating friday but off we don't know if it will be delayed or if i will at all this time!

my heads been pounding last 3 days, look alike I'm coming down with something :(

Where are you girls up to? xxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

I've had a really bad headache the last 3 days, I'm still spotting off and on just brown left over stuff, think I have an infection? :(


----------



## Preciousone

Oh no I hope you don't have an infection ? Go to drs and check as I know you wouldn't want to prolong Ttc ;(

I've test this morn with fmu pg test still positive but getting fainter and ovulation test line was darker than control line :O ??? 
I expected a fine line but this is dark dark what's that all about ? Anyone experienced this ? X


----------



## lilesMom

hey ur so right tww wont seem half so bad. im 2 days off five weeks post d and c and still no af, they say 4-6 weeks is the average wait. i feel achy today though so hopefully its on the way. 
i never did opks before but i stared them on day 12 and got weird results, i got pretty dark lines nearly every day but not enought to be a positve, think i may have O on day 10 anyway by symptoms but if i did i should have had af by now surely? 
ive given up on the opks until after af and then will prob follow smep when oh comes home in end of july. hope ye all feel better soon, sorry for your losses too girls. xxx

bump2baby, i spotted brown for 2 and a half weeks and had pain too but had no infection, doc said it was inflammation and to take anti inflammatories. sorry for askin but do u have a smell? or fever or feel sick? ring ur doc anyway to make sure but just cos u r still spotting doesnt mean u def have infection. hope u dont hon. x


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi ladies. 

Bump2baby I'm spotting, not a lot but when I do thick sticky brown stuff-yuck! Been to docs as I am now constipated. Don't ever remember being constipated in my life but am now. She had a feel all over my abdomen then gave me 2 lots of anti biotics just in case and this lactose stuff to get me moving. Still so uncomfortable which was confounded by fact I (now realise stupidly) went back to work yest. I thought I was ready but not sure I am. So weird as no one mentions it, which is what I thought I wanted but I'm not sure it is-I still want to be round ppl who are happy to talk about it like my mum and mum in law. 

Hope the rest of u are okay? This wait is so so so long it felt like waiting for my scan but then time seems to be going in slow motion now-what about you?

Baby dust + hugs to all x


----------



## lilesMom

when i went back to work hopefull, lots of people kind of avoided me like they were afraid of me r i was a leper :) i think they were just afraid of what to say to me but still , i felt even weirder cos of it. a few people hadnt heard and came up congratulating me and i had to tell them i wasnt pregnant anymore, that was really hard. 
i was the same though, thought i didnt want people to say it cos i be upset but if people didnt it was like it didnt matter to them what i went through. no winning :)
u need to go back sometime and i figured sooner was better cos i was getting scared to go back, i was building it up in my head to be worse than it was. :) 

come to think of it as regards infection, i ended up on antibiotics anyway for sinus infection so i suppose if i had mild infection they would have taken care of that too. 
did u get on to your doctor?


----------



## Hopeful335

Thank you lilesmum. I think it'll just take time. I don't want to keep going on a ppl and them feel like I'm going on but I feel so sad-this life I thought I was going to have, this child, it's gone and I'm so so thankful to have ppl like you to talk to know know how I feel. I'm so scared it will take us as long as last time to get pregnant as well and I think that's part of the problem-I just get panicky when I think about it! 

Feeling a bit better in myself-still not regular or confortanle but better-I guess if there is anything antibiotics will sort me out. 

Anyway how is everyone else? Anyone else got the witch-god I've never wanted my period to come so quick and never thought id pray for a negative pregnancy test-haha-only just showing positive now thank god!!! 

Anyone else tested and back to negative? Finally? X x


----------



## lilesMom

hey hopefull, everyone says u are way more fertile after mc so hopefully ti shouldnt take that long this time, good luck. 
i tested -ve 2 and a half weeks after d and e with a 25 ml sensitive test, still no af though at 5 weeks after d and e but its not abnormal , average is 4-6 weeks. i wont worry yet but would love it to come to feel more normal and be closer to ttc. 
i know the feeling when u do talk to people, some people get a bit edgy like they dont wanna talk about it, most of hte time i cant talk about it out loud so it hurts when i try yo talk about it and people dont wanna listen :) 
take care of urself and take all the time u need xxx


----------



## Preciousone

Not even a week after D&C i dont like testing on HPT as it still kind of hurts when i see a positive ;( I did test with a OPK monday (dont know why lol) and it was darker than control line ? so strange as i expected a line because or hormones but not that dark if that makes sense 

Im getting few pains lately ;( dunno if thats normal still only brownish watery stuff on panty liner so nothing bad, I just want my body and all you precious ladies bodies back to normal asap ggrrrr
This is a horrible experience n i hope n pray none of us ever ever have to go through this again...................Im going to test on CD 10 classing day of D&C as day one i read that a woman ovulated then so who knows ;) If i leave it later i might miss it ? Im also worried as its not the 2 weeks wait for :sex:

FX for us all, thank god for BNB and you lot for helping me you will never know how much you have helped...Any BFPS yet ? or is it still early eekkkk


----------



## lilesMom

i still have pains on and off precious one, i got bad pain the week after my d and e and went to doc who said it was just inflammation and take neurofen. 
i wish on the bfp, havent even got silly af yet!!
best of luck with urs. :)

i really felt like i had O on day 10 just by feelings but i still have no af so not sure now......


----------



## Preciousone

Ohhhhhh no AF may be a good sign ? did you test for ovulation ? fx crossed for you and thank you for replying xx


----------



## lilesMom

oh sorry i didnt explain myself we r waiting to try till after af , sorry. we did bd once (oh gone away for few weeks ) but preventing so would be highly unlikely for bfp. :) i just meant i would love to be pregnant again now. :) im on so many thread i get confused over who i have told which parts, sorry


----------



## Preciousone

Lol i know what you mean im not sure whats what on here at times ;)

I hope all returns to normal soon please keep in touch and take care xx


----------



## Bump2Baby

Been for my 2wk check up.

I've passed everything and linings thin again so no D&C and bleeding that's stopped and started spotting now should stop soon.

I'm nowhere near my usual cycle, follicles 8mm as opposed to normal 20-22mm.
Not ovulating anytime soon so not expecting period in 2 weeks ggrrrrr

Calling back for blood results later as tests still show a faint positive and they will also tell if I've got an infection.

Head nurse today said she wishes she had what I passed for genetic testing and I told her if I had been told to bring it in I would have!!!!

She is seeing me early as soon as I concieve again though so that's a bonus :)

How's everyone else??


----------



## withlovemom

Hey ladies,

I had my d&c on 25th june 2012.. it wud have been our 1st baby & v had conceived at the first ttc itself..we came to know tht d baby had no heartbeat on my 17 weeks scan.. :( 

It is only four days since the d&c..my bleeding is still on though its not very heavy..i dont know when it will stop & when i will start with AF regular cycles...

I m feeling all confused, angry, achy, frustrated...
One moment i try to be positive & hope for everything to get back to normal soon..but the next moment i miss our angel baby....

i would love to buddy with u all in this wait..which is going to be a difficult one..

Hope GOD looks after all of us..& sends baby dust our way soon..


----------



## Bump2Baby

WLM sending you my biggest hugs!

It does get easier, I will be happier when I've a baby safe in my arms and still have triggers but I know we will get past this :)


----------



## ehdo9967

Hi- was curious to know what you meant by follicles 8mm as opposed to normal 20-22mm? I had a miscarriage at 10+ weeks. saw the heartbeat twice so was devastated when it was not there at my 11 week. it had developed to the full 10+ weeks so must have stopped that day. That was June 5th. I had a d&c on the 6th but they found out 3 weeks later some placenta was left behind and had a d&e on june 21st. I've been a mess but trying to move on. All my friends are having kids, baptisms etc and I feel so empty beacuse that would have been our first. want to try again but i still have an hcg level of 50 :( this is very hard. I thank God every day for all that I have, but I just don't understand why our little one was taken so soon when we have so much love to give him/ her.


----------



## lilesMom

with love mom, sorry for ur loss hon, its hearbreaking i was ttc my first as well . got pregnant on third try, i was so convinced i would sail through it :) hope things work out better for us in future. the seesaw emotions r very familiar, i still have them 5 weeks later but its a duller pain now :) still yucky but a bit easier to deal with i think ( most days :) ) . hope u start to feel better soon hon, until then take care and take it easy on urself xxxxx

ehdo same to u, sorry for ur loss honey, take care of urself xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi withlovemum and ehdo. Come and join, what you've gone through is so tough and all the ppl on here have helped me so much! I'm now a week passed my actual miscarriage but two and 1/2 weeks since I found our I'd had a mmc. Still feel so very sad and still flipping spotting! Just want af to come now!

How are you other ladies doing bump2baby, lilesmum, preciousone? Hugs 2 u all x x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies. Sorry for your losses. 
Just to give you some hope: I had a m/c early in may, i started ttc straight away, so got my opks, thermometre, and eventually my hpts too. I ovulated on day 37 (that is counting the CD1 as the day i lost the baby, not when I started bleeding). I did not get pregnant this cycle and got AF on day 48. 
That seems long, but consideing i have extremely long cycles anyway due to pcos that was quite good for me. My bfp cycle i ovulated on CD53!!
And also when i got pg with ds2, I was having 48-52 days cycles. So i think fist cycle after mc was quite "normal" for me. 

I hope it happens the same for you too.


----------



## Bump2Baby

Ehdo I meant the follicles on my ovaries, on Thursday 1 was 7/8mm, that was day 13 of my cycle (from day of mc) when I usually ovulate, my periods 14 days afterwards but I release eggs when my follicles are 20-22mm normally so I'm not close to ovulation yet as their still growing.


----------



## Bump2Baby

Ummi thanks for the hope, we will all get there eventually, the only thing that can stop us is ourselves giving up!

I took my mind off waiting today by ordering a new car :)
Precious how are you? Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You're welcome ;-)
I must be crazy but I actually like the TWW! i find it really exciting, even when I end up disapointed. It's the waiting to O that is boring, and in my case I never know when that might happen. Whereas TWW is only 2 weeks!

Hope you'll have nice follies soon and you'll be straight in the tww, with a beautiful bfp ant the end!

I wish we could order cars every day so we could take our minds off things! Lol


----------



## Bump2Baby

LOL i have to WAIT for that to be built and delivered too!

I don't see a period as the end of the world, it was always cycle day 1 and another chance to get pregnant, so many people have cycles twice the length of mine or rarely ovulate at all where i have hyper active ovaries releasing more than 1 egg so the 2ww was always either preparing the egg or seeing if i am preg or get another chance :)

Its the never ending wait that does my head in!




Ummi2boyz said:


> You're welcome ;-)
> I must be crazy but I actually like the TWW! i find it really exciting, even when I end up disapointed. It's the waiting to O that is boring, and in my case I never know when that might happen. Whereas TWW is only 2 weeks!
> 
> Hope you'll have nice follies soon and you'll be straight in the tww, with a beautiful bfp ant the end!
> 
> I wish we could order cars every day so we could take our minds off things! Lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes, i know that feeling. I'm never disappointed (well a lil bit ) by AF showing up, it's by the BFNs! And by the time AF moves in, I'm kinda of expecting her anyway. But at least I know my body is working properly! (I've had times with cycles longer than 200 days!!)

I hope for you that you'll be out of limbo very soon and you can start afresh with a new cycle!
And a new car (hope you dont have to wait too long either for that). 

Btw: I like your PMA!! I think it does help too!


----------



## Preciousone

Hi all well it's been the longest week of my life ;( a lot of emotions me and OH split up lots of other sad things have happened but I've got through it ! 
It's 8 days since Eprc I still have tiny bit of watery brown, pg are still blinging pregnant (hate that) boobs finally stopped hurting now so hopefully that's a good sign ! I want to get a bfn ASAP I think only then will I feel it's all over !! 

Me and OH are back together after 5 days break, he's going to be more supportive and I'm going to calm my temper ! 

I will be testing opk as soon as I get a bfn, I was going to test cd10 counting dc1 as the day I had Eprc ? No point as it might still pick up hcg and give me false hope ;( 
Ladies I'm so glad we have eachother xx

How are you all ? Any updates or BFP as yet ? Xx


----------



## Bump2Baby

Awwww hun i know the feeling, i still don't know how we got through it still together.

If you can get through this you can get through anything together xxx

13 days past mc i still had 103 hcg level in my blood which explained the very faint poss test still - my ov tests were negative though.

If I'm not ready to ov yet then my periods not due in 2 weeks, if the waitings even longer than that can i hold off tic until I've had a period???? :(


----------



## lilesMom

Bump2Baby said:


> Awwww hun i know the feeling, i still don't know how we got through it still together.
> 
> If you can get through this you can get through anything together xxx
> 
> 13 days past mc i still had 103 hcg level in my blood which explained the very faint poss test still - my ov tests were negative though.
> 
> If I'm not ready to ov yet then my periods not due in 2 weeks, if the waitings even longer than that can i hold off tic until I've had a period???? :(

precious one u poor girl, how horrible, hope ye can work it out properly and feel better soon, its bad enough to have all the baby crap on ur plate without gettin proper support xxxx
just to let ye know i got bfn at 2.5 weeks after d and e and af 5 weeks 2 days after d and e. i know everyone differs but just to let ye know. i held off ttc cos i was advised to and if i went against advice even though i really wanted to , if something happened again, its myself i would have blamed and it would kill me.. best o luck xxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

So you must have ovulated a week after negative to have period 2 weeks after that, i had neg 2 weeks after so hopefully its only another 2-3 weeks til af shows, i can handle that.

I understand what you mean about blaming yourself, thats why i wanted to wait, I've been taking royal jelly to maximise egg quality so given the time I've waited it should have an effect and when i have af i can also take soy again which got me my bfp first time using it last time too :hugs:



lilesMom said:


> Bump2Baby said:
> 
> 
> Awwww hun i know the feeling, i still don't know how we got through it still together.
> 
> If you can get through this you can get through anything together xxx
> 
> 13 days past mc i still had 103 hcg level in my blood which explained the very faint poss test still - my ov tests were negative though.
> 
> If I'm not ready to ov yet then my periods not due in 2 weeks, if the waitings even longer than that can i hold off tic until I've had a period???? :(
> 
> precious one u poor girl, how horrible, hope ye can work it out properly and feel better soon, its bad enough to have all the baby crap on ur plate without gettin proper support xxxx
> just to let ye know i got bfn at 2.5 weeks after d and e and af 5 weeks 2 days after d and e. i know everyone differs but just to let ye know. i held off ttc cos i was advised to and if i went against advice even though i really wanted to , if something happened again, its myself i would have blamed and it would kill me.. best o luck xxxClick to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

def a good plan missus :) i think its def good to have time to rebuild ourselves physically and mentally even though i would love to ttc but dont think i was actually ready for it :) 
i love ur idea too that even if u get af while ttc that its day1 of new chance to get preggers, i must remember that :) ( pretty sure that was u anyway :) ) 
and any time that passes , no matter what we r waiting on , af, O, tww etc all brings us closer to bfp :) waiting is hard but is less hard if i try keep that in mind :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Yes was me :)

I also think to myself had i had the twins jan 18th when due it would be cold and miserable, if AF comes in July i will be due April onwards, sunshine, strolls outside, blue skies, everything as perfect as my baby!

Plus she will be a baby for longer the longer i have to wait for her lol - hows that for not growing up too quickly???


----------



## lilesMom

hee hee laughing out loud here :) i know what u mean though, we have to find some positives to make ourselves normal :) 
i tell myself that not having my baby must have saved her fomr something awfull in life and that it is much better for her if not for me :) and i genuinely believe it now and it does help. 
also same on the cold , i was due dec 16th, i could have been in hosp for xmas and coming home to cold :) now hopefully when if i get bfp soonish, it should be summer baba. :)


----------



## lilesMom

ur kids names r lovely by the way :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

The school runs will be so much easier taking a newborn out without rain.
Their birthday parties can be outside.
We can walk them to the park and keep them healthy (and sleeping) with plenty of fresh air.
Their first xmas will be easier as their happy with the boxes from the walker and high chair be can pass off as presents lol
At 18 months they will also appreciate the following xmas more ;)


----------



## Bump2Baby

lilesMom said:


> ur kids names r lovely by the way :)

Thank you :hugs:

I still like Harley, Jaimie, Mia and Lacey for this one or Troy and Jace if by some miracle its a boy.


----------



## lilesMom

it will be nice to have summer off on maternity with ur kids ( if u work :) ). 
be lovely for me to have summer off, my fave sis is a teacher and we can go on outings with our kids, she has 2 and i love them to bits :)
the heating bills be lower cos we dont have to keep um on contantly over winter for baby :) 
w ehave more time to plan and dream. 
we dont currently have preg sickness ( although is ahead of us ) hee hee
even longer without af :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

See you got it!

I am not turning my current predicament around to suit you though - even longer without af my rs :dohh: :winkwink:




lilesMom said:


> it will be nice to have summer off on maternity with ur kids ( if u work :) ).
> be lovely for me to have summer off, my fave sis is a teacher and we can go on outings with our kids, she has 2 and i love them to bits :)
> the heating bills be lower cos we dont have to keep um on contantly over winter for baby :)
> w ehave more time to plan and dream.
> we dont currently have preg sickness ( although is ahead of us ) hee hee
> even longer without af :)


----------



## lilesMom

not longer without af now, longer without af after our bfps in sep following our picture perfect O in august hee hee


----------



## withlovemom

i like the way u gals r trying to stay positive..it really helps a lott..keep smiling ladies..


----------



## Preciousone

Love all the positivity here lets keep it going yay spring babies x


----------



## Bump2Baby

Girls always look cuter in summer dresses :)


----------



## Preciousone

Yes I agree ;)


----------



## lilesMom

all my positivity and then i bawled for 2 hrs last nt, what am i like. :)
i feel better again today though :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Awwww bless, my OPK is getting darker so i will be ovulating in the next few days meaning my periods 2 weeks away now along with cd1 :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

I've just started a PMA TTC group if you guys are interested? link is on my wall on my profile page :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi Ladies,

Sorry i've been away so long. Looks like i've missed so much- you are all so positive!! THank god. I sat reading all the last few posts and it made me feel so much better. My DH hasn't been around much. He is in charge of the finances at work and they have been buying a business (typical it happens in the weeks i have a mmc). So he has literally been working until 9pm or later (not even getttin home). 

As i said last time i went back to work and it has got no better. I work with children and a small handful are just being horrendously behaved at the minute and i keep getting told to try new things and i feel like such a failure. I cant carry a child and i can't even do my job! Preciousone i'm feeling your sadness so thank god i came on and you lot are being all positive - god you are keeping me sane and from feeling like a total weirdo. No one around me talks about it now - it is like everyone has moved on and i'm epected to but it is so hard, particularly when i'm getting crap at work - i wish i'd not gone back yet (and if god forbid this ever happened again i would take longer off). I thought because i was physically getting better keeping busy would help but i'm not sure it does- i think i still need to think about it and feel sad about it:cry:

Anyway bump2baby and lilesmom i'm having the smae thoughts as you about ttc. I tested almost negative (hah ha who ever wanted that before) on an internet cheapie that measure 10mui (or whatever), so started using my cbfm and that was low for first 2 day i used the sticks and now gone to high- sometimes with it i can get highs for 7-10 days so we'll see but hopefully in next few days. DH wants us to wait like docs said and i agree but as i think ov is poss approaching i just can't decide but i know if anything does go wrong i'll blame myself and probably so will dh as he definitely wanted top wait but when it comes to:sex: if i wanted to do it he would go with me. 

Oh how hard is this. I'd read up on it all before we went for the 12 week scan but i never truly thought it would happen to me and this would be my life!! I know it happens to people (it happened 3 times to one of my closest friends) but i just wasn't prepared (not that you can be). 

Anyway sorry for the long rambling post- i've been away a few days and felt i just needed to get it all down and i feel i can with you lot. Thank you, you truly are keeping me sane:thumbup:

Hugs to you all and i hope you are all having a better time of it lately than you were in some of your last posts??? 

Hugs and lots and lots and lost of :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

Oh hopeful, i wish i could give you a great big hug!

Have you tried ordering cheapies and still peeing on a stick? I am and it doesn't feel so much like I'm waiting doing nothing.

We are always here for a ramble, i have started a new group, the links in my profile, i truly believe a PMA will get us all through this and through a pregnancy too :)


----------



## lilesMom

welcome back hopeful. xxx i just joined pma ttc group too thanks xxx
pma is def the way to go , i am sick of sadness :) 
i know what u mean about work hopefull , i spent a good 2 weeks havin to go to loos sometimes to cry and was wondering did i go back too fast but i think i was better off cos no matter when i went back it wouldnt have been easy. i work in the hosp i had my d and e in and all at work knew i was pregnant, some didnt know i mc and came up asking me how was i feeling , was i still sick, doh!! it does get better honey. and this whole thing does knock ur confidence a bit , kids pick up on everything, they r prob sensing they can push u a bit at d mo, d little loveable brats :) 
hoep it gets much better for u soon. xxxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

I last had someone ask how the bump was going yesterday :)

It helps that I'm ovulating so AF is about 2 weeks off and cycles start again.

We will all be ok you will see, I can't wait til we bypass pregnancy and join the new yummy mummies board :D


----------



## lilesMom

its hard to know how to word it when someone asks how ur gettin along , how is baby. i cant bring my self to say i lost my baby cos im likely to cry, so i just say im not pregnant anymore, for some stange reason i can say that outloud but not the other, weird :)
we will be mummys in no time honey and i cant wait. 
i seem to have gone the opposite way to most people , im spending more time with my babies ( nieces ) not less. i love cuddling them and imagining that some day soon i will have my own :)
it gives me great hope, not make me sad :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi ladies. My friend txt me today to say she was 12 weeks pregnant and she didn't want me to find out via facebook or something but she wanted me to know. I just burst into tears. I am so pleased for her but I knew all along someone being pregnant around the time I was would be hardest. Just didn't know what to say so said congrats but couldn't speak to her yet. Finally got negative pregnancy test and it was low 10ml one. Opk and cm are starting to increase-still can't decide whether to try this month or not.Dh and I still discussing. How is everyone else? Trying up find that PMA x x

Thank you b2b and lilesmom you're lovely ANC keeping me going! X x


----------



## lilesMom

hey hopefull its really hard babe isnt it. my sis in law and me were due within 2 days of each other and it does hurt to see her nice little bump, its a total reminder of what i should have now too. 
pma is hard to keep up constantly, il keep it up when i can but when i need to my sad side comes out big time :) most o d time it does it without my say so. 
its like i can only have limited time feeling normal and then i have to be sad, but the good patches r growing :) hope they do for u too soon hon. if u wanna pm me r contact here feel free babe. we r all in d same boat and this place is a great help xxxxxx


----------



## Preciousone

Hopeful how long did it take for you to get a -Hpt ? 
I to have a friend who's 13 weeks 2 weeks ahead of what id of been ;( I'm sure we will all get BFP soon xx


----------



## Bump2Baby

i would have had my 12 wk scan this week, cancelled midwife appt last week.
looking forwards to the next ones though!

i ovulated 2.5wks after mc same as lilies mum and given my lp is 14 days will have af 4.5 weeks later also.

17th july the witch is due and is welcome here only once lol


----------



## Hopeful335

Thanks lilesmom please don't take this the wrong way but I'm kinda glad u know how I'm feeling-it's good to know someone's in the same boat and we can get by keeping each other going! 

Precious one I tested yest and it's been 12 days since my mc. Hopefully not long till ov then next af.

Feeling loads better today everyone better day at work and more pma. 

Not long bump2baby we'll get our babies soon and be so thankful when we do!!!!!! 

X x


----------



## Preciousone

Thank you fx it won't take me much longer ;)


----------



## lilesMom

bump2b come on the witch :) :)

hopefull i know what u mean babe, its not that we wish it on any one but nice to know someone feels same and its all normal :)
glad ur feeling better hon xxx

precious one , its a bit hard to see um and compare isnt it, we will get our chance so soon :)thanks guys, my pma is here to stay 

i won money on the lotto on numbers that i got after doin angel cards and fallin asleep, i woke up, wrote um down and went back to sleep 
i was gobsmacked so happy, its such a nice boost 

went to doc again today , turns out my trip to lourdes is postponed , she said flying not good in early pregnancy and i reckon il be preggers we r goin to knock in ireland instead next week and lourdes when we can 

i had blood tests done twice before and my liver enzymes were elevated so they wanna check um again, il know in a week. 
i was put back on high strength folic acid, i had a little niece who only lived a few hrs from ananchepholy ( so not spelled right ) she said it may make a diff 
lets hope so makes me feel closer to ttc


----------



## Bump2Baby

Oh bless at least we know we are doing something.

I have started royal jelly capsules to improve egg quality and will take 75mg aspirin to prevent clots hitting the placenta from my bfp.

Anyone else want to join this?.....

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/concive_registration_critiria.php#


----------



## lilesMom

im not eligible, doh. think its cos im irish :) racism :) hee hee


----------



## Bump2Baby

Lol I'm half Irish ;)


----------



## lilesMom

arrggghhh come home Oh, im horny as hell with loads o cm . its perfect BD weather, hee hee i also seem to now get ov pain which i didnt get before loss. least i have lots of indicators that im goin back to normal cycle and timing be pretty good for OH coming home . it smade me so hopefull for next month :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Oh huggles! We are so going to be fatter than the turkey for Xmas!


----------



## lilesMom

hee hee :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

New look sale maternity jeans £6 :D


----------



## withlovemom

hey gals,

i got the reports from the fetus examination & TORCH tests..

the first thing that i came to know was - our baby was a little GIRL...our first DD who went on to become an angel..We will always love her a lotttttt...

as dor the reports..there were no chromosomal abnormilities in the baby..

but the TORCH tests indicated that Rubella & Cytomegalovirus were reactive..

The doctors concluded that this is what must have caused the loss of our baby..

I have been told to redo the tests after 6 weeks to check the count of these two antibodies..if the count is same or if it has decreased, that means my body has become immune to it & it will never affect me in my future pg..but if the the count is increased, that means the virus is still active & then the doctor will tell me what further actions will need to be taken..in most cases the virus does not stay active more than 8 to 10 weeks..so we will see what happens..

just wanted to share this with all u lovely ladies..


----------



## lilesMom

hi hon i messaged u on the other thread, fingers crossed all will be well when they test again xxxxxx

my liver enzymes have gone up more and am being sent to consultant to check out why, doh. no ttc in mean time, life is hard :) 
im obviously meant to wait , good things come to those who do, so im told :)


----------



## withlovemom

hi lilesmom,

hope ur visit with the consultants goes fine..i will keep you in my prayerd hon..take care..


----------



## Bump2Baby

Yes thinking of you liliesmum xx


----------



## lilesMom

i got a date for consultant of sep 27th , if not for this new crap, we start ttc start of august, im so upset, its ages away . ive already waited 2 months . 
otherwise i go private and it could cost loads .


----------



## Bump2Baby

Can't you try meantime? X


----------



## lilesMom

no babe cos it could harm me and baby if its a serious thing is causing it, they dont know what is causing the elevated enymes. i think il get my doc to check again soon ish and if they r more normal might see if we can try :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Oh hun I'm so sorry :(

AF is due here tomorrow so lets hope she shows, ill share my journey until you can catch up xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks sweetie xxx


----------



## withlovemom

lilesmom..m so sorry u have 2 wait till sept end..
but i think should listen to d doc..n wait as he/she instructed..
i hv been told to wait 2 af's minimum..
it has been 3 weeks & 1 day since my d&c..no sign of AF yet..but i guess i started to ovulate 2 days back..noticed d change in texture / quantity of CM(sorry tmi)..
so i guess AF is on its way in d next 2-3weeks..fingers crossed..

i wont be ttc atleast till october for sure...i guess v can b waiting for ttc buddies..

bump2baby..how r u doin??

hugs n prayers 2 all d lovely ladies here..


----------



## lilesMom

yeah hope we can together so with love mom :) that was amoment of desparation i think, i have re adjusted now and will wait for go ahead, i be too scared to do otherwise i think, but i will ask my own gps advice and get retested :)any doc giving go ahead will do me:)


----------



## Bump2Baby

My first cycle when it appears will be a trial run, i can get preg with your girlies the one after :)

Im full of cold today and feeling like poo, af didn't show yesterday either so I'm still waiting!

I wrote down my dreams and wishes last night on the new moon :)

Anyone else done anything positive???


----------



## Hopeful335

Hello everyone!!!!

Sorry been having loads of problems with phone and have to bring computer home from work so not really kept up to date with everyone.

Is everyone okay? Fertility friend said I'd ov on cd 13 with temps which would be a miracle for me particular after mc been waiting for af but no show supposedly 16 days after. No bd as we decided we wanted to have one clear cycle so where the hell is she??? Normally would be do plsd/excited!!

Bump2baby sorry your feeling poo. Lilesmom sounds like you've been going through a lot!!! Hugs x x

Positive things done bump2baby trying to get out and do stuff-does that count. 

I really do hope you all are okay-I'm getting better I think but weirdly cry more easily but do think it's acceptance! 

Hugs x x


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hopefull ,my head has gotten round it now so im ok :) thanks. 
that is positive hon, thats what ive been doing too, trying to be normal and have poisitivity about whats ahead :) 
they say 2-4 weeks after o i think so u r still within that range :) all the waitign gets annoying doesnt it :)
i think ur right about the crying, u have prob passed the horrible numbed shocky phase and r begining to accept it, the tears r a release of pent up emotion so i think its good to cry and let it out . big hugs right back to u babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

OMG AF turned up on the doorstep yesterday so i invited her right in!

Who wants to share with me until your ready to catch up? xxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey I got af last fri she's just leaving me now!!! On to ttc and we go on hol for 3 weeks on Sat-yey-maybe the romance of Italy will get me preggers!!! x x


----------



## lilesMom

best o luck hopeful 
relaxation and bd may be what d doc ordered :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Hopeful thats great!
AF turned up Monday for me, let's hope it's a good month for us both due 3 days apart ;)


----------



## lilesMom

af today, typical Oh home tomor , least its here and not too late anyway :)


----------



## lilesMom

and least OH is still home tomoro


----------



## Bump2Baby

and we all have af within a week of each other lol

my monitors showing highly fertile readings 2 days earlier than normal lol


----------



## lilesMom

we r very well matched alright :)
our babies might share birthdays :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Too cute!


----------



## withlovemom

Hey ladies, sorry i have been away for a while...
Well I got my AF too..On 30th july.. Exact 5 weeks after my d&c...It is a lot heavier than my usual cycles..n m feeling all sore..but m still happy to see her face..
Believe me this is the first time i have waited so eagerly for my AF to show up..
Feeling little relieved that d body has started to get back to normal..

How is everyone doing?? glad tht most of us r havin our much awaited AF after d mc.. its a sign that our bodies are getting back to normal.... Hope the progress continues & gives all of us a good result very soon.... May god be with us all..


----------



## lilesMom

it is a good sign, it be only times we welcome it i think :) xxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

Do you ladies feel better waiting for your first AF after MC to try again?


----------



## withlovemom

well..i guess u just wait coz u want to c ur body getting back to normal..

regarding ttc again..i still have to wait for two more months..doctor adviced to wait two AF cycles atleast before ttc.. 10th of august i have an appointment..will see what he says after d check up..


----------



## lilesMom

hope u get the go ahead hon xxx


----------



## withlovemom

thanx lilesmom..
whats happening at ur end??
DH is home rite?? having a good time wid him?? ;) :)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah he is home and its nice to have him home :) not allowed ttc either though boo hiss :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

PREGNANT OR NOT MY HORMONES ARE HAVING A PARTY!

Bad daily heartburn, exhaustion, occasional sore boobs, tummy cramps, taste buds on holiday and bloat!


----------



## lilesMom

fx :)


----------



## withlovemom

Bump2baby....
praying tht all of it brings u some good news.. all d best hon.. :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

af is here more r less ontime for my third since my loss so should be back to kinda normal now :) cant wait to be told i can try now again, hope its not too much longer. how ye all?


----------

